# Signs of Guppy Birth



## GalGuppy (May 4, 2012)

First of all, hey everyone. I have guppies, and a few are pregnant. My most heavily pregnant one, has been sort of lying on one of the little fishy houses. She was chasing curious others away, but now they know to stay away. She's been doing this for about two weeks, but doesn't do it all the time. Could this be a possible sign of she's near birth? Also what are the signs for guppy birth. 

Thank you, 
GalGuppy *h/b


----------



## claygriffith01 (Apr 24, 2012)

She probably is nearing birth. Guppies have the ability to hold their fry for longer if they feel it isn't safe to give birth. They can even reabsorb them so as not to waste the energy. I suggest separating her and it is very likely that she will drop right away.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

GalGuppy said:


> First of all, hey everyone. I have guppies, and a few are pregnant. My most heavily pregnant one, has been sort of lying on one of the little fishy houses. She was chasing curious others away, but now they know to stay away. She's been doing this for about two weeks, but doesn't do it all the time. Could this be a possible sign of she's near birth? Also what are the signs for guppy birth.
> 
> Thank you,
> GalGuppy *h/b


Hello Gal...

Hard to say when your female will have her fry. Healthy females reproduce every month or so. You can speed the process a little, by changing half the tank water every few days and making the new water a few degrees warmer. 

I have several large tanks of Fancy Guppies and change out half the tank water every week or so and replace it with treated tap water that's a little warmer than the rest of the water in the tank.

Pure water conditions and a little warmth will relax your female and she'll have the little ones pretty soon.

Don't forget to have some hiding places for the mom and little ones and as soon as you see the new ones start feeding more often. It's been my experince with Guppies that well fed adults show little or no interest in the fry.

B


----------



## lkfishy (May 13, 2012)

+1 to bbradbury


----------

